# Does anyone get a creosote buildup when using their amps?



## mrad (Nov 16, 2018)

I am getting a buildup on my Blazin grill works grid iron.  When I'm cooking, the lid wants to stick to the grill when I try to open it. For the most part, the buildup is on the left hand side where I place my two amps tubes. 

I'm think a razor blade would be the best option to remove it, after heating the smoker up, but wondering if there are better ways


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 16, 2018)

mrad said:


> I am getting a buildup on my Blazin grill works grid iron.  When I'm cooking, the lid wants to stick to the grill when I try to open it. For the most part, the buildup is on the left hand side where I place my two amps tubes.
> 
> I'm think a razor blade would be the best option to remove it, after heating the smoker up, but wondering if there are better ways


I think that is part of the reason some people use the "mailbox" mod. Helps reduce some residue before the smoke gets to the smoker. I wouldn't worry about that myself. If you get condensation and that drips down on the food it looks nasty. Or if it flakes after building up..


----------



## foamheart (Nov 16, 2018)

.


----------



## bregent (Nov 16, 2018)

Unfortunately, a mailbox mod won't work for a pellet grill, which is what the OP is using.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 16, 2018)

Yep...  but it stays in the MB mod until I clean it...  sure makes for better flavored meats...







	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 16, 2018)

mrad said:


> I am getting a buildup on my Blazin grill works grid iron.  When I'm cooking, the lid wants to stick to the grill when I try to open it. For the most part, the buildup is on the left hand side where I place my two amps tubes.
> 
> I'm think a razor blade would be the best option to remove it, after heating the smoker up, but wondering if there are better ways




First of all, just how big is your Grill/Smoker?
I don't use a Single Tube Smoker because they put out too much smoke for my MES 40.
*I've been using my AMNPS "Tray" inside my MES 40 for 8 years & haven't gotten any creosote flavor yet.*

Yet you're using TWO Tube Smokers??? That's an awful lot of Smoke!

Aren't you getting Bitter Smoked meat, as in Creosote flavored?

Bear


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 16, 2018)

Yes, the AMNPS *definitely *produced a lot of creosote when I used to put it inside my MES. The solution to the problem is to build a "mailbox mod." 

There are a lot of threads in this forum that deal with the bad smoke taste when using the AMNPS in a small smoker like the MES. Here are some of those posts.

This is one I started after I kept getting horrible tasting smoke:

Thinking of selling my MES 30

Here is someone who reported a very similar problem (tongue-numbing smoke is from creosote):

Bad smoke in my MES

Here is a post I started after I realized that the creosote left over from the smoking I did before I moved the AMNSP to an external box was still causing bad tastes:

Cleanliness Is Next To Godliness ... But Does It Taste Good?

Since the "Mailbox Mod" is the key to getting rid of the creosote from the AMNPS, you might want to skim through the original, very long, mailbox mod post:

MES Mailbox Mod! for use with AMNPS

and here's one more (there are actually dozens of these posts):

Do you clean your smoker to reduce Creosote taste? I have MES and I wondering if I should?


----------



## foamheart (Nov 16, 2018)

I don't understand. I started to say something earlier but thought I'd let the big dogs hunt. You know that all smoke is NOT creosote. Creosote comes from forcing incomplete combustion. 

Many folks use aux. smoke generators. But Like D'Bear said I don't get creosote. The MES40, I use an adjustable Oval tube in upon occasion. When I do use the tube the vent is wide open and the door is cracked or on latch. Its too much smoke AND unless you've modified your smoker, you can NOT get enough air flow to sustain a complete burn. The problem is not the aux smoke generator. Its the smoker is not set up for it. You use a little smoke from approx 90 to 150 IT and its really all that is needed. You must have air flow.  BTW the MES30 doesn't have a draft/air flow problem.

In the MES40 I just can't get enough air flow to keep anything burning properly. Without more air, so unless the door is open/cracked I use the Masterbuilt Aux smoke generator (Cold smoke attachment). The added heat helps complete the combustion by increasing the air flow or draft, without creosote, the same as the mailbox mod does, I would assume. 

I have extended the exhaust vent an additional three feet, this increases the draft thru the smoker. Equalling changing the 3" vent to a 4" easily. That means extra airflow. But generally I 'll just use the cold smoke attachment with pecan shells or wood chips as its designed. that tiny little tray in the MES40 is totally useless. I use it for 2 charcoal brickets to achieve a smoke ring when I need to prove a point when necessary. LOL You have got to have more air flow to achieve a complete combustion. Well that's how it works at my house anyway. 

BTW I just spent sometime today and scraped and cleaned the MES40. I can actually see now thru the window for the first time since the day after it was delivered. LOL! I don't know why you want to see in anyway it ain't gonna move. The very first time in over 2 years its been touched.

The best way to clean the creosote taste, is not to have any.

BTW you know I jinx'd myself by cleaning out that smoker don'tcha?


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 16, 2018)

You could also try a plastic putty knife. Less chance of scrapping off paint.

Chris


----------



## mrad (Nov 17, 2018)

I’m not sure if it’s creosote or not The food doesn’t have a bad taste, just a buildup of gunk that I’m starting to get. Some of it down the edges is sticky while some of it is flaky and can fall into the food


----------



## foamheart (Nov 17, 2018)

mrad said:


> I’m not sure if it’s creosote or not The food doesn’t have a bad taste, just a buildup of gunk that I’m starting to get. Some of it down the edges is sticky while some of it is flaky and can fall into the food



That is what a smoker is supposed to look like, unless you are anal about cleaning. Its not called a BBQ pit or a grill for a reason, why? Its not one. BBQ pits and grills work on a higher temperature which generally burns off those incompletely burned off bits of hydrocarbons. You can use a pit or a grill for a smoker, but when the day is done it is going to look like a smoker. There is nothing wrong with it.

Flakes- Once a year take a wire brush and gently scrap the inside so the flakes fall, then sweep them out the bottom.
Grates - These are chrome plated and generally come clean with soap and warm water between uses. heck mine came clean after 2 or 3 years. ROFLMAO
Drips - These come from using liquids in your smoker. IF you use water make sure you have a smoker built to deal with liquids. Even if you are just use a foiling liquid and then open the foil to dry the meal before serving you are introducing liquid to a smoker. If you don't want dripping make sure and wipe your box down. If its dry before use and it still drips during your smoke, you are introducing too much fluid.

BUT bottom line, if you can introduce more draft/air flow you will see less problems. You are attempting to re-engineer how your smoker is designed to function without solving the assoc'd small problems that your redesign has caused.

BTW if you have built up some creosote you'll know it! Think about telephone poles and railroad ties. Its why I will never loan my pits or smokers out or even let someone come here and use them. Its a bitch to clean the taste and smell.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 17, 2018)

mrad,
All good info from Foamy!!
Every time I use my MES 40, before I turn it on, I lightly brush & feel the walls & ceiling with my bare hand.
If anything is hanging loose, I get a rag & wipe all the loose stuff off, so it won't fall on my food.
This is a rare thing I need to do. Usually there is nothing loose.

Bear


----------

